# Seadek/hydroturf type floor experiences



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

I posted this in another thread, didn't want to derail that topic. 

I figure someone has gone this route before. I want to redo the carpet in a Smokercraft ProAngler cockpit area. I was originally thinking marine vinyl. But I am really curious about the seadek/hydroturf types of floor. 

Anyone have any experience with this stuff? I'm not sure how or if it could be applied to the plywood in my boat. I see on the seadek website that it mentions plywood but not a lot of info on that application. There is lots of info online about people redoing saltwater and glass boats and loving the results. But I haven't seen anyone replacing carpet in an aluminum boat with a plywood floor and I'm wondering if there is a reason.
thanks


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I put the camo Hydro turf in my 1754 Tracker Grizzly Jon. It's pretty nice stuff and was pretty easy to install with contact cement.I don't think there would be any issues with putting it down over plywood. It's basically just a foam type rubber. Only thing I didn't like was that it doesn't come in wider and longer pieces like carpet.Had to seem it on the deck and floor.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

dwmikemx said:


> View attachment 338437
> I put the camo Hydro turf in my 1754 Tracker Grizzly Jon. It's pretty nice stuff and was pretty easy to install with contact cement.I don't think there would be any issues with putting it down over plywood. It's basically just a foam type rubber. Only thing I didn't like was that it doesn't come in wider and longer pieces like carpet.Had to seem it on the deck and floor.
> 
> View attachment 338433
> ...


nice work! looks good. i used whats called neomat from cabelas on the bottom of my triton 1860 aluminum boat. it came in 4ft wide roll cant remember how long of a roll it was. i heard from a sea ark salesman recently at a boat show that the seadek people were now making their stuff in wider rolls now too.


----------



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm still not sure which route I am going to go. The cockpit area carpet is looking pretty dingy. More than anything I can't stand how it will stay wet for what seems like forever. I do a few multi day trips a year and if it rains on day one it will be wet or damp for the next few days. I know vinyl dries quick and is much easier to clean. 

The carpet I have right now is very loosely attached. I don't think it would be too terrible to clean/prep the surface for going vinyl or hydroturf. Maybe I start by removing the old carpet and seeing what the board situation looks like? I am assuming there are two large sheets of plywood but I really do not know. I also don't know how know how the carpet on the floor ends at. Meaning, does the caret usually wrap around the floor board?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

vinyl wash it down dry in ten min.


----------



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Yea, i like that idea. Maybe vinyl makes the most sense. We have vinyl in my Dads boat. It works good. Durable and relatively easy to install. I just know how much more comfortable it is to walk barefoot on the the hydroturf type flooring.


----------

